# Cokin system or...?



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

I'm planning on purchasing a Canon 10-22mm lens with 77mm filter diameter.

I'd like to get some graduated neutral density filters for this but, given the cost, it would be nice if they'd fit my other, smaller diameter (3 different diameters), lenses as well.

Looking at Cokin, it appears that the X Pro holder is what they suggest for ultra wide angle lenses, as above. The cost is higher for the holder and lenses than for their more standard, P system.

Has anyone done the cost tradeoff analysis of a similar situation? What at first seemed like an easy purchase is now tormenting me.


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2011)

Since the filters are larger, then it stands to reason that the cost will be higher; what aspect of this potential purchase is tormenting you?


----------



## Christie Photo (May 19, 2011)

If you want to buy filters only once, buy glass filters.  You can get step-up rings to use the 77mm on your smaller lenses.

-Pete


----------



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Since the filters are larger, then it stands to reason that the cost will be higher; what aspect of this potential purchase is tormenting you?


 

I guess I'm not entirely certain that going this route will save me money. Another variable is lens quality versus cost of Cokin or HiTech versus the various individual lenses that are available. Ultimately, I'll just to go through all the options and decide. Just wondering if anyone had reached a conclusion for this situation.


----------



## Big Mike (May 19, 2011)

Many photographers don't even bother using the filter holder with square filters like the Cokins.  Just hold up the filter in front of the lens as needed.


----------



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> If you want to buy filters only once, buy glass filters.  You can get step-up rings to use the 77mm on your smaller lenses.
> 
> -Pete



Good call Pete! Why didn't I think of that? But are Cokin (or HiTech, which fit the Cokin system) not glass filters?

This is great! Cokin stuff is mostly unavailable right now so the step up ring idea is fantastic!


----------



## Christie Photo (May 19, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Many photographers don't even bother using the filter holder with square filters like the Cokins.  Just hold up the filter in front of the lens as needed.


 
Were you watching me?

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (May 19, 2011)

Mike K said:


> Good call Pete! Why didn't I think of that? But are Cokin (or HiTech, which fit the Cokin system) not glass filters?



Well...  they never used to be.  I don't know about now.  I haven't look at Cokin for years.

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 19, 2011)

Cokin filters are plastic that I know of but there are square filters that are glass. Never had much of a quality problem with Cokin.

With ND and Graduated ND filters you are much better off with square filters whether or not you use the holder. It is much easier to position them in the right place.

I do use glass filters for CP however.


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2011)

Cokin filters are NOT glass; they're an acetate and yes, they are soft, and yes, they do scratch.  As far as G-NDs go, I don't find that traditional round filters work well for this appilcation since you're restricted in where you can place the transition, whereas with the square/rectangular filters, you can place it at any point in the image.  I use a lot of Cokin filters, and while they're not quite as good as Lee or Singh-Ray, they work well in most applications and are cheap enough to throw away without guilt when they get scratched.  Their only drawback (AFAIK) is that when shooting near or into the sun, the ND portion of the filter can impart a red/purple cast to the image.  This is easily controlled or eliminated by shading the filter, and I keep an 8x10" piece of matte black craft foam (<$1.00 @ Wal-mart) in my bag with which to make a customizable lens hood.


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Cokin filters are plastic that I know of but there are square filters that are glass....


The problem with these is that the glass is very thin and of course, brittle, and they tend to break very easily.  I find the durabilty of the acetate (Cokin) filters  a worthwhile tradeoff for an occasional slight loss in image quality.


----------



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Cokin filters are plastic that I know of but there are square filters that are glass....
> ...



Anyone tried HiTech filters which fit the Cokin system? They're more expensive so I assume that they're glass.


----------



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> .  As far as G-NDs go, I don't find that traditional round filters work well for this appilcation since you're restricted in where you can place the transition, whereas with the square/rectangular filters, you can place it at any point in the image. .


 

Argh! Yet ANOTHER wrinkle! The torment continues!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 19, 2011)

tirediron said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Cokin filters are plastic that I know of but there are square filters that are glass....
> ...


 
Never tried the glass ones myself. I found the Cokin just fine and cheap enough to throw away when scratched as you said. And, of course, I was careful with them so that I didn't throw that many away


----------



## Mike K (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know, for the Canon 10-22mm above, whether I would absolutely need the Cokin Xpro (or other square) sized filters or if standard size would be large enough. Let's assume I'm hand-holding the filter for now.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2011)

Cokin filters sometimes add an unwanted color cast to a photo, and are not high quality gear.

I recommend Lee filters: Lee Filters - Welcome


----------

